# Mayones Regius 7



## ShadyDavey (Jul 30, 2009)

(I Searched long and hard to try and find another reference to this guitar as I'm sure its not new but I couldn't find one. If this is a duplicate thread please feel free to delete it  )

Regius 7








Retail is about £2000 in the UK but its packing quite seriously high specifications and may in fact never need an upgrade.

Check out the link for full specs but some of them include:


Flamed maple top with profiled Swamp Ash or Mahogany Body. 
Neck is 11-ply with Maple-Mahogany-Wenge-Amazaque (Neck Thru) 
Comes with a choice of Blackouts, EMG 707's,Seymour Duncan Jazz 7/ Jeff Beck 7 or Dimarzio Air Norton 7
Ebony fingerboard - 24 med/jumbo frets - no markers
25.4" scale (although they do offer a 6 in 27" so there might be plans for this in the offing)


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 30, 2009)

Those specs are *very* high, so it's probably quite a good deal. 

I like the shape, and that neck! 11 pieces!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 30, 2009)

oh sweet Jesus!

707s in Swamp Ash =


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 30, 2009)

Its as if Mayones read the mind of the (seeming) majority of 7-string players and made a dream machine. Ok, its not cheap but honestly what else would you really need to do to it...ever? The omission of a floating bridge might actually be a good thing and no doubt its going to arise as an option if called for....I would have thought at least. 

I'm sitting here scratching my head and I'm finding it tricky to pick the thing apart - maybe its slightly _too _expensive?

The trans black finish is gorgeous (there's a Regius Pro 6 reviewed on YouTube in that colour and its a very, very lovely guitar indeed).


----------



## Rotatous (Jul 30, 2009)

I was considering this, but where would you find one in the US?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 30, 2009)

Apparently this is the only one:

Welcome to Rockbox


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jul 30, 2009)

that thing is seriously sexy!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 30, 2009)

Mrp and I were just talking about these guitars... I think they're seriously amazing. I'd do unheard of, obscene, possibly even disturbing things for one. The price tag is high and I've NEVER seen one moving second hand. They have a Baritone Regius, which is where I think its at. The 7 is obviously fantastic.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 30, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I'd do unheard of, obscene, possibly even disturbing things for one.





Given half the chance, yes ^^ 

They appear to have very few artists endorsing their products but I suspect that as soon as word starts to circulate they'll attract a few.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm quite the fan of Mayones guitars their production models and some of the customs for artists on their site are simple but really well crafted and I'd love to see them get better distribution in Europe. 

Paradise Lost are now endorsed by Mayones and are using some pretty cool custom 7's on their new album Aaron uses a Regius model with Blackouts while Gregor uses a Setius model with EMG's I think there was some pics on their myspace but I'm not sure. 
I'm a bit gutted they spruced up their website though as they had a pretty decent custom 7 they made for Nergal from Behemoth on it but I can't see it anywhere now.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Harry (Jul 30, 2009)

Doooooooo want.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 30, 2009)

Been a fan of these for a while.... 25.4" scale?! Is that a typo?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 31, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Apparently this is the only one:
> 
> Welcome to Rockbox





What am I supposed to be looking at in this link?


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 31, 2009)

Woow. Looking good.


----------



## bluffalo (Jul 31, 2009)

its only a 6 string. sorry.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 31, 2009)

I've liked the look of these for a while, and when I saw Greg using his customs with Paradise Lost they sounded great. Wouldn't mind having a blast on that thing. Now, if I could get them to make me a baritone with 707s and detuners on the bottom two strings, and a regular-scale one with a Floyd and a D-sonic/Air Norton combo...


----------



## arktan (Jul 31, 2009)

Guitarwizard ( Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Guitarwizard ) here plays in Legenda Aurea and is endorsing Mayones. He plays a Regius 7.












A videos of it in action. There's more on youtube


Oh, and here's the singer of his band. 







EDIT: and their myspace, check'em out: http://www.myspace.com/officiallegendaaurea


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 31, 2009)

(For both the guitar and the pretty lady!)


----------



## Senensis (Jul 31, 2009)

FWIW I got to try a Setius 6 (the "cheaper" model) and it's already great craftmanship. The wood was clearcoated and not painted at all and you could see it was a nice piece. Comfort was great, and the neck was like a thin C (if I recall correctly).

They also have a small custom shop, Carvin-like if you ever want to change a spec. And you can add a Floyd as well. I almost went for this but I fell in love with a UV


----------



## Anton (Jul 31, 2009)

I saw this company the first time about a year ago, problem is they are pretty small and it's hard to find a store that sells those and you can go and check it out.


----------



## klami (Jul 31, 2009)

bluffalo said:


>




The Regius Elements is probably my dreamguitar come true, awesomeness!


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 31, 2009)

they a nice looking guitars.....


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 31, 2009)

The Mayones is a damn nice guitar!


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 31, 2009)

I saw Paradise lost like... 2 years ago, one guy was playing a Lefty RG-something, and the other guy was playing a Les Paul. Which one's with Mayones now?


----------



## SirToastalot (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, these guitars look great and the specs are top-notch. £2000 is not bad if you're allowed to make adjustments.

There was quite a long thread a few months back about some shoddy build quality coming from the custom shop though...



Ketzer said:


> I saw Paradise lost like... 2 years ago, one guy was playing a Lefty RG-something, and the other guy was playing a Les Paul. Which one's with Mayones now?



They are both endorsed by Mayones now. 
Greg was the first to get some Regius sixers and a Setius-7 in 2007, he used to play a lefty Fender Strat and some Les Pauls. Aaron played Gibson SGs and still does judging from their festival activities this summer, but as mentioned earlier he's got a Regius-7 now.

They've used their 7-strings on their upcoming album. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 31, 2009)

SirToastalot said:


> They've used their 7-strings on their upcoming album. Looking forward to it.



There's a demo of the new 7 material on their Myspace it's pretty good kind of unpolished a little bit like the sound of "Monotheist" by Celtic Frost.


----------



## kelmad2006 (Dec 31, 2009)

Rockbox is the distributor for Mayones in the US, but they have a premier dealer in the US.
checkout customguitarboutique.com if you are interested in finding a US dealer. They are a full line dealer, for Mayones guitars and Basses the only hang up is you have to special order one and wait 6-8 weeks.

hope that helps


----------



## Oblivion (Jan 5, 2010)

I love Mayones!!!
I want to make one based on the speccs Daniel Gildenlows regius elements!!!
Probably may add a floyd rose!!
In my opinion they are not too expensive considering what they offer!!I mean if mayones is expensive then Gibson is far more overpriced and just that!
Beautiful instument!!can't wait to order mine!!Fortunately we have a dealer in Greece and is giving very good discount for either the regius earth model or a custom one!!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 5, 2010)

Love the headstock on that thing, reminds me of the old ESP cockstock, except reversed


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 5, 2010)

it looks like it also comes with strap locks


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jan 6, 2010)

arktan said:


> A videos of it in action. There's more on youtube





God, that video is hilarious! Haha, you're not allowed to spread the evidence of my stupidity through the internet! 

Anyway, here's my two cents on the Regius:

I am not longer exclusively endorsed through Mayones, which means I don't pay the full price but still alot, on the other side I still have permission to use other guitars besides the Mayones during shows.

Personnaly I like it very much. You all know the specs, however, these are some points on my Regius 7 that I weren't a 100% satisfied with:

-The frets are too small for my taste (Medium Jumbo), but I think they recently added the option of Super Jumbos.

-At the time I got mine, there was no option on Floyd Rose on the Regius.
However, you now have the opinion of getting one.

-The Regius model comes only with a high gloss finish on the Neck.
I stripped it off, since I can't stand it.

-This is the heaviest guitar I have ever touched in my life.
After a 1-hour show, your back WILL hurt.

-The neck could be slightly thinner for my taste. If you're used to RG's or UV's, you'll think it's thick, but if you're used to a Les Paul kind of neck, it will feel thin..


Apart from these points, the guitar has never let me down and sounds amazing. It's not the regular sound you would expect from a 7-string metal guitar, it is much more focused and bright sounding than for example a mahogany ESP or Ibanez-type superstrat.
Actually, they offer it with a mahogany body now, too. But since it is a neck through, this will make a minor difference.

I got mine with Dimarzios and Swamp Ash Body, Ebony Fretboard and the 11-piece neck. 

At Legenda Aurea on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads you can hear the guitar played straight through an ENGL amp, of course it's post edited though.

If there is a general interest, I will make an extensive review with several pics and sound-samples of the guitar.


----------

